# What is a good starter car?



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I was wondering what would be a great, cheap car that is quite fast and easy to mod as a starter car? I was thinking either the Volkswagen Golf or the Honda Civic.
And how easy would it to be to mod a 2001 Oldsmobile Intrigue? (When I say 'mod' I mean put a new muffler on, sound system, performance tune/upgrade)


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I've always enjoyed working on the old vw bugs. Easy to work on, replacing an engine isn't that hard, and believe it or not, you can make them pretty quick. The only problem is they are a tad small and the faster you make the engine the shorter it tends to last.


----------



## docvino (Jan 20, 2009)

Anything Nissan Toyota or Honda. I would say a corrola or civic. They will last you forever.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

docvino said:


> Anything Nissan Toyota or Honda. I would say a corrola or civic. They will last you forever.


Oh yeah I know that, before the car accident, I had a Toyota Corrola for about 12 years with minimal problems. But I'm not worried about life I am worried about price and modability


----------

